# Ordering a Mini



## mchengdds (Oct 25, 2005)

I put together a mini on the website and plan on ordering one the way I want. After giving the info to the dealership, they said that the MSRP on the website do not include the install fee of the accessories. Is that true, should it not be included when ordering a new car?


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

True on stuff that will be installed at the dealer as opposed to the factory.

It is no different than ordering a BMW with wheels from their accessory catalog since they would be installed at the dealer.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

It is on the website:

All of the prices for MINI Motoring Accessories are estimated retail prices and are subject to change. Actual prices may vary and depend upon your MINI Dealer. Prices DO NOT INCLUDE installation or painting, which may be required for particular items. Please check with your authorized MINI Dealer for complete pricing.​
In other words, shop around. Some dealers will charge less than others. 
What dealer added items did you select? Maybe some are DIY? Also if you are leasing, the dealer added items may not count towards residual. Not sure. On BMW only a couple of the dealer added items would increase the residual value.

Dealer labor for on the added accessories varies. The differences might be worth going out of area. I've found two dealers charging 3 hours labor to update the computer for a customer installed iPod adapter, while another only wants 1 hour. I have to drive an hour each way, but the savings are worth it.


----------



## mchengdds (Oct 25, 2005)

$3000 worth of accessories, so one of the dealership is basically waiving the labor and is charging MSRP of the car based on the website. Do you guys think that is a reasonable deal?


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

So what dealer installed accessories are you talking about? I'd feel a little silly paying labor charges for "installing" floormats or the like, but if you're getting the JCW suspension kit or something more involved like that then of course some labor is involved. The JCW body kit on my latest MINI was a port installed item and the dealer and I negotiated on the labor cost for that (I'm sure the port charges the dealer something and they then mark it up if they can.) I got a carbon fiber hoodscoop thrown into the deal and I installed that myself in 10 minutes.


----------



## mchengdds (Oct 25, 2005)

No performance items, but I am getting the JCW body kit, driving lamps, checkered side mirrors, checkered rear-view mirror, interior items, sport strips, on the hood and roof.


----------



## Poune (May 30, 2009)

I ordered my Mini on the website too and I didn't have those extra fees.... the only thing they were charging me extra is if I wanted to have the fog lights installed, they were going to charge me $400... I decided to not buy them. Other than that... the price on the website turned out to be the same I paid when my car was delivered. 

I've been a Mini S Convert owner for the past 2 years and GOD do I love my Baby... and so does everybody else that rides in it!


----------



## mwalker141 (Jun 1, 2009)

Calling all Mini fans***8230;. check out this rather nifty special flash game dedicated to the Mini's 50th Birthday. See how high you can land a Mini [from a wide choice of Minis] on a giant Mini 50th Birthday cake! My high score was 966***8230;. see if you can beat it and why not post your score here (if you're not too embarrassed) 
http://www.imotormag.co.uk/news/250949/play_our_exclusive_mini_50th_birthday_stunt_game.html


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Poune said:


> I've been a Mini S Convert owner for the past 2 years and GOD do I love my Baby... and so does everybody else that rides in it!


That's good to hear.


----------



## 98_plum (Aug 19, 2009)

i like to play around on the Mini website but i know i cant afford them 8)


----------

